# emerge -u world killed networking.

## raid517

Hi, I recently did an emerge -u world to add some small tweaks to a gentoo base system. Prior to this bout of insanity I had a fully working, network enabled gentoo install. After the emerge -u world was complete, gentoo reccomended I do an etc-update. Being dumb to such matters I decided to trust Gentoo's advice implicitly and went ahead and replaced every file it suggested to me.

Well unsurprisingly to some here perhaps, the end result was total chaos. I won't say what other problems I had, as they were fixed on other forum sections, however for some unfathomable reason, networking is still broken.

I know that is very vague but its the best I can do. On boot I get a message saying 'briinging up eth0 OK" "Starting DHCP OK" and everything looks fine. However no matter what I do I cannot ping out anywhere or emerge anything.

Please can someone advise what I have to do to get networking going again? I think etc/update as well as changing some very important configuration files actually changed the directory structure for some files too(so that now my modules.autoload file is no longer in /etc but in /etc/modules.autoload.d/modules.autoload etc), so tracking down files might be a problem. Nonetheless any advice you can offer will be very much appreciated.

Q

----------

## fcgreg

Good day.  I am familiar with some of the updates you probably installed.  They included many base layout files that could have potentially overwritten core files on your system if you weren't careful (e.g. if you didn't merge them manually).  That being said, I don't think any major paths or file locations were changed due to your update -- the entries you list sound fine.  The networking problems you're experiencing are probably related to your Net configuration in /etc/conf.d.

Could you please post the contents of that file?  (/etc/conf.d/net)  That should help us get started.

----------

## cyclocross

I also lost networking after doing a emerge -u world, but I didn't update my config files.  I'm using the sk98lin networking module, and I can ping addressess, but my nameservice isn't working.  I'm not sure thats the problem, but I can't find the config file that contains my nameservers.  Anyone know where that file is?

Thanks

----------

## fcgreg

 *cyclocross wrote:*   

>  ... I'm not sure thats the problem, but I can't find the config file that contains my nameservers.  Anyone know where that file is? ... 

 

Those settings are usually in "/etc/resolv.conf".  It should look something like this:

```
nameserver 206.13.31.12

nameserver 206.13.28.12

search [somedomain.net]
```

The third line is optional and not present on many systems.

----------

## raid517

Sigh sorry, lynx sux for forum posting. Double post.Last edited by raid517 on Wed Sep 24, 2003 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## raid517

Ok thanks, I'm sorry it took a while to get back to you, but I had to buy a grphics card today as previously I was shating a monitor. Well anyway that's irrelevant. Here is the information you asked for. 

I think its fair to assume I know zero/zilch/not a thing about networking, so if you want to know things like IP addresses, if it isn't too much trouble you will have to tell me how to find that out too.

My configuration is as follows: The computer I want to connect to the net with connects to the internet via a crossover cable and a network card to another computer through a network card. The computer that is connected to the internet connects to the net via a 3rd network card to a modem router (its a modem with an intergrated DSL router). In Windows the modem/router is seen as another computer - and so I must always select in windows that this computer connects through another computer or network resource, which as I have said, just happens to be my modem/router.

Well anyway, below is the file you asked about. To my eyes it doesn't look like it's been configured at all. Any help you can offer in affording me the oportunity to configure it correctly would be very much appreciated.

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

```

On a side note, the gentoo live CD is perfectly happy with this configuration, as is Knoppix 3.2. They both require no additional configuration (I can connect to the net immediately after booting) and both are very simple and easy to set up.

So I do know this configuration works.

Your input is appreciated.

Q

----------

## raid517

Ok thanks, I'm sorry it took a while to get back to you, but I had to buy a grphics card today as previously I was shating a monitor. Well anyway that's irrelevant. Here is the information you asked for. 

I think its fair to assume I know zero/zilch/not a thing about networking, so if you want to know things like IP addresses, if it isn't too much trouble you will have to tell me how to find that out too.

My configuration is as follows: The computer I want to connect to the net with connects to the internet via a crossover cable and a network card to another computer through a network card. The computer that is connected to the internet connects to the net via a 3rd network card to a modem router (its a modem with an intergrated DSL router). In Windows the modem/router is seen as another computer - and so I must always select in windows that this computer connects through another computer or network resource, which as I have said, just happens to be my modem/router.

Well anyway, below is the file you asked about. To my eyes it doesn't look like it's been configured at all. Any help you can offer in affording me the oportunity to configure it correctly would be very much appreciated.

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

```

On a side note, the gentoo live CD is perfectly happy with this configuration, as is Knoppix 3.2. They both require no additional configuration (I can connect to the net immediately after booting) and both are very simple and easy to set up.

So I do know this configuration works.

Your input is appreciated.

Q

----------

## raid517

Cool, well anyway I fixed that. I took your lead and just copied this file over from the live CD. I figured if the live CD worked, this had to work too. As it happens Dhcp wasn't enabled, so that was just a quick fix for this.

The problem now is that my domain name is now listed as "unknown domain'. I don't remember seeing that before. What does it mean and how do I fix it? The other PC on the network is called Smegbucket and in networking in Windows I think I have to set up a host name, or domain or something (I did say I knew nothing about networking) called MYHOME (Just an example). 

All input is welcome.

Q

PS,

Damn forum is busted, won't let me make new posts, something about 'no post mode specified.' WTF???

----------

## fcgreg

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Cool, well anyway I fixed that. ... As it happens Dhcp wasn't enabled, so that was just a quick fix for this.

 

Excellent.  I was wondering if it was something like that.  I could tell from your posted file that it was "stock" -- no dhcp was configured, just a static, internal IP address with an improper gateway.

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> The problem now is that my domain name is now listed as "unknown domain'. I don't remember seeing that before. What does it mean and how do I fix it?

 

I'm not sure if this is the same problem I've seen, but there were some problems with hostname resolution on some recent builds of baselayout and related packages.  First of all, from your description of your setup this error/message is probably harmless, particularly since you're using DHCP and the rest of your connections are working.

However, if you're determined to figure it out then try the following:

1) Your computer's "name" should be listed as a single-line-entry in the file "/etc/hostname"

2) If you have a predetermined "domain" for your network then this should be entered on a single-line-entry in the file "/etc/dnsdomainname"

Then try rebooting and see if that fixes it.  If not, you may need to do more research here on the forums.

I hope that helps.

----------

## feliperal

I had a simular problem, and it occured because I emerged the newest forms of baselayout and did an emerge -5...Serves me right.  I noticed that some of the config files it installed will drastically influence future emerges.  First, you probably what to uncomment that line iface_eth0="dhcp" in /etc/conf.d/net ...Also, open of the /etc/hosts file and delete the lines dealing with IPV6.  Also, you probably want to enter your IP eg 192.168.2.*   host.domain.com  host ....

I found that some packages were compilled with IPV6 support.  I'm trying to decipher which services were compilled with IPV6.  Serves me right for running with ~x86.

----------

## labrador

It seems to me that all of your /etc/ conf files were set to defaults.

I don't know if there is a way you can do that from emerge.

In my limited experience, etc-update is the thing to stay away from. I don't understand the options it is listing, but I did let it try auto merge once (not mv option automerge) and it simply copied over my conf file with the default one with the package.

Often the only changes in these conf files are warnings inside comments, so it makes no difference to the functionality if you don't merge the update.  But so far I find etc-update is more dangerous and unintuitive, and doesn't perform well on a non-X screen (stuff scrolls off).  I'm going to do manual diffs and then merge inside of a vi session.

----------

## quark67

Hi well new day, new system and new Gentoo install. Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as having just reinstalled gentoo on this new system, I have found I can't get networking going either.

I have tried copying the file /etc/conf.d/net from the live CD (which works perfectly) to /etc/conf.d/net on my gentoo install.

at present is looks as follows:

```

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/livecd-ng/profiles/lw/aux-files/net,v 1.2 2003/03/06 01:22:47 livewire Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

I have tried loading my network driver which is via-rhine both as a module and as an inbuilt kernel component, as a module it loads fine, no problems - and as a kernel component the kernel compiles without difficulty. However boot still fails when brining eth0 up. (I get the usual messages about netmount not started etc).

Can anyone suggest anything else i might have to do to get the via-rhine driver working correctly? (I assume it is working as it loads without a problem - so perhaps it is something else that is at fault?

Quark67

----------

## quark67

Never mind, it was an acpi issue, I hhad HT enabled on an Athlon processor... Overall not a good idea...

Q

----------

